

The cost-efficient way for app developers to deal with Lodsys - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/07/cost-efficient-way-for-app-developers.html

======
p_l
I have a very simple question:

What would happen if they tried to sue a developer in a country that doesn't
consider software patents valid, and in which their patent has the worth of
decorative piece at most?

Said developers aren't interested in coming to USA, either.

~~~
FlorianMueller
I answered this question a long time ago:
[http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/05/what-app-
developers-...](http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/05/what-app-developers-
need-to-know-about.html#jurisdiction)

